# Performance Center withhout the delivery?



## andrew b (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi folks, 

I will be in Greenville on business early next year, and while I can't get a new BMW yet so as to enjoy a PCD, are there anything BMW owners/CCA members/fans can participate in at the center? Factory tours or such? Considering coming down early for the 2-day M driving class.

I purchased my 335i cabrio in June, CPO. Love it, and the next one will (hopefully) be a new one so I can do ED or PCD or both....

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

More than likely you would have to pay for a driving school at the Performance Center. This would have to be arranged well in advance. There is a nominal fee for a factory tour (well worth it) and I think the Zentrum at the plant is free. You can do both of these on weekdays without reservations, but you should check the schedule for closings. You can always visit the Performance Center, look out the window at the track, etc....and go to the gift shop  I live close by so I drop in for lunch occasionally. Of course I have to pay, but it's reasonable.


----------



## andrew b (Aug 30, 2011)

The Other Tom said:


> More than likely you would have to pay for a driving school at the Performance Center. This would have to be arranged well in advance. There is a nominal fee for a factory tour (well worth it) and I think the Zentrum at the plant is free. You can do both of these on weekdays without reservations, but you should check the schedule for closings. You can always visit the Performance Center, look out the window at the track, etc....and go to the gift shop  I live close by so I drop in for lunch occasionally. Of course I have to pay, but it's reasonable.


cool, that's the the kind of info I was hoping to hear. Is there a web site with schedule, etc? can't find anything about the factory tour on the PDC website....


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Tours and the Zentrum are handled by BMW manufacturing. The PDC is a separate area/building.

Here's a link
http://www.bmwusfactory.com/zentrum/


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Below is a link to the Driving Schools and one for a program combined with a factory tour, called The Ultimate BMW Experience. If you only have about 4 hours to spend, this would be your best option.

Performance Driving Schools

The Ultimate BMW Experience


----------



## andrew b (Aug 30, 2011)

Jonathan, 

Just wanted to thank you - I did the UBE this Monday, and had an absolutely great time. Without your post would have never known about it.

Going to write up a little review when I get back and can post some of the photos I took.

Thanks for suggesting it. Now I'm thinking about the 2-day M school.....

Andrew


----------

